# Suche Joystick Profibus/Profinet/CAN-Open



## Merten1982 (9 März 2009)

Hallo,

Ich suche einen Joystick für 3 Achsen. 2 Joysticks mit 2 Achsen würde auch gehen. Ich würde den Joystick aber gerne über Profibus, Profinet oder CANOpen anschließen. Analoge Signale finde ich nicht so toll...

Ich habe ne Siemens 319er CPU mit Profibus und Profinet, in der auch noch ne Helmholz CANbaugruppe sitzt.

Gibt es sowas? Ich habe bei google nichts gescheites gefunden...


----------



## MSB (9 März 2009)

Elobau ( www.elobau.de ) hat sowas, wenigstens mit CAN.

Inwiefern sich die Dinger mit der Helmholz Baugruppe vertragen würden,
übersteigt momentan meine Kentnisse.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Junior (10 März 2009)

Gessmann http://www.gessmann.com/ hat Elektroniken für Meisterschalter 
mit Profi-Bus oder Can-Bus
Elektronik Profi-Bus DP 150 EPB01
Technische Daten: Stromversorgung 18-30 V DC verpolungssicher
Profi-Bus Übertragungsrate bis 12 M Baud
Adresse einstellbar 0...99 über Drehschalter (voreingestellt 99)
Potentiometerausgabewerte 0 / 128 / 255 oder 255 / 0 / 255
Eingänge 3 analoge Eingänge für 3 Achsen
6 digitale Eingänge für 3 x 2 Richtungskontakte
8 digitale Eingänge für 8 Taster / Schalter
Anschluss Steckdose D-SUB 9 (Buchseneinsatz)
3 B-Leitung
4 RTS
5 GND
6 +5 V
8 A-Leitung
Anschluss Steckverbinder 2-polig
1 24 V
2 0 V
Kommunikation Profi-Bus
DP (DIN 192 45 Teil 3)
Ident-Nr. 068 BH
90 Feuchtigkeitsschutz (Platine vergossen)
für Einsatz mit hoher Betauung​
EB/85


Elektronik CAN-Bus 150 ECB01
Technische Daten: Stromversorgung 9-36 V DC verpolungssicher
CAN-BUS Pegel Physical Layer nach ISO 11898
Baudrate 125 kBit/s 1Mbit/s
Bus-Abschluss über DIP-Schalter zuschaltbar
Identifier / CAN-open-ID über DIP-Schalter einstellbar
Eingänge 4 analoge Eingänge für 4 Achsen
8 digitale Eingänge für 4 x 2 Richtungskontakte
8 digitale Eingänge für 8 Taster / Schalter
Anschluss Steckdose D-SUB 9 Schutzart IP 65 (Stifteinsatz)
2 CAN-L in
3 GND
7 CAN-H in
9 Versorgungsspannung
Anschluss Steckdose D-SUB 9 Schutzart IP 65 (Buchseneinsatz)
2 CAN-L out
3 GND
7 CAN-H out
9 Versorgungsspannung
Protokoll CAN-Open nach C/ADS 301
oder kundenspezifisch
zum
Speichern von Parametern oder
Konfigurationen ist ein EEPROM vorhanden
90 Feuchtigkeitsschutz (Platine vergossen)
für Einsatz mit hoher Betauung
T 646​
EB/40


----------



## Remmele (17 März 2009)

Guten Morgen,

bei Fragen über unsere Schaltgeräte stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.
Können Sie mir weitere Details über Ihren Anwendungsfall nennen? 

Meine Kontaktadresse lautet:

W. Gessmann GmbH 
Eppinger Str. 221
DE-74211 Leingarten
Fon: +49 (0)7131 / 4067-931
Fax: +49 (0)7131 / 4067-10
Email: remmele@gessmann.com

Mit freundlichem Gruß

F. Remmele


----------

